# Would newborn diapers fit a cabbage patch kid?



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

I have been wondering about this... my kids both got cabbage patch kids for their birthdays but of course the dolls need cloth diapers. I love my kids.







I sewed make-shift diapers for the dolls out of flats but it didn't go so well... :LOL So I was thinking that newborn diapers might be more practical than doll diapers, and a bit more fulfilling to buy, KWIM?







Does anyone have any they could try out for me? I was wondering about itty bitty buns, or one of the similar newborn diapers that have been recommended for smaller newborns in the past. Thanks!


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

I've put an FCB 0 on ds's preemie CPK and it was a little bulky/akward but it might work for a larger regular CPK.







:


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

kissaluv o's fit beautifully


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a regular sized CPK and i've put on a regular wonderoo (Actually did a slideshow how-to for 'roos way back when using it) a miniroo, a KL0, and a BBH diaper.

I could probably try on others, if you desired. I have a whole stash of newborn fluff already, despite not TTCing yet *blush*


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

I think they would work OK. I put our NB Diaperaps out for the daycare kids to use on the CPKs and they fit pretty well. They're a bit bulky in the crotch since CPKs have their legs sewn right next to each other, but it's not bad.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

my dd's cabbage patch kid is wearing a nb tykie fitted right now









it is about the same size as our celestial baby doll diapers


----------



## jessgydesen (Sep 13, 2004)

Yep ours is sporting a XS VB. DD keeps bugging me for an embroidered one. :LOL


----------



## Undercover Hippie (Sep 7, 2004)

I love you guys! I knew you would understand the importance of my question and not laugh at me!


----------

